# Wehr Road Massacre



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Many years ago the caretaker of Hickory Flatts Cemetary on Wehr Road of Trenton, Ohio, and his family were brutally murdered by a hatchet wielding maniac. To this day the caretaker is said to haunt the cemetary with the same hatchet that tragically ended his life, chasing away any brave souls that enter the cemetary and beating away at the mausoleum. Now its your turn to uncover the mystery of what truley happened that terrifying night by entering the house where it all took place! Do you have what it takes to make it out alive? 

My Haunt this year is based on a local legend of a road just a few minutes away from here. Pictures and videos will be coming soon and when I finish I will do a day and night walkthrough. My youtube channel is wehrroadmassacre if you want to take a look, I will be posting things on there soon as well. Thanks for taking a look! Happy Haunting!


----------

